# Tractor value: rops vs rops w/ canopy



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you're in the market for a tractor, do you value the canopy much? Can you put a price on how much more you'd pay to have a good canopy and not just a roll bar?

I'm trying to decide if it's worth adding something to my Massey. Probably going to sell it this winter as I bought the bale grab from my other recent post and I don't want to be grappling with that particular rig. I had plans to build a top for my tractor but I don't want to waste my time if people think it's generally not worth it for sale value. Granted, I can do it cheaply, not as if I'm going to go buy a $500 fiberglass shade.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't see it reflected in pricing here. Heck half the time there isn't even a roll bar.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think the canopy would definitely sell first here in the sunbelt....but not sure in the Northeast. I think folks are considering the effects of the sun on your body more and more. How are you going to build a canopy if you decided in favor?

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> I think the canopy would definitely sell first here in the sunbelt....but not sure in the Northeast. I think folks are considering the effects of the sun on your body more and more. How are you going to build a canopy if you decided in favor?
> 
> Regards, Mike


I picked up an old aftermarket cab and I'll remove the skin of the roof then make some brackets to bolt and brace to my roll bar. For a 1980 vintage tractor, it ought to look about right. And those old cabs are cheap.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Here in South Carolina I would not want a tractor without a canopy due to the sun unless was working around trees. However if I had one with a canopy and going to sell it would not add a canopy for the buyer may not care for canopy but you could price it with canopy added and offer it at that price with canopy or for lower price without the canopy and might help the sale.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I would pay more for a tractor with a canopy. I hate to sit out in the sun don't know what it is I just can't stand to sit in the sun anymore.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I paid a tick under $400 for my fiberglass one from TelTrax out of Tennessee. Only complaint is the red wasn't quite CaseIH red. It has held up well brushing tree limbs and a huge blessing from the sun. They could do a better job priming the brackets because rust does blister out.

For me as a buyer, if I was looking at 2 tractors and the only difference was the canopy and a substantial price difference, I'm fine buying without a canopy and then installing one later. Then again there are acerage owners who need it loaded down to the dual cupholders.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I like my $10 kiddie pools...









Home-built steel brackets that clamp onto the ROPS (no welding or cutting or drilling) and plywood reinforcement underneath... plastic makes it waterproof and adds some sun shading later in the day and from the sides...

Later! OL J R


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

luke strawwalker said:


> I like my $10 kiddie pools...
> 899d7a812a342230ac660d54df4bb24f.jpg
> Home-built steel brackets that clamp onto the ROPS (no welding or cutting or drilling) and plywood reinforcement underneath... plastic makes it waterproof and adds some sun shading later in the day and from the sides...
> 
> Later! OL J R


I sure love the American ingenuity. You probably don't get too many stares.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> I think the canopy would definitely sell first here in the sunbelt....but not sure in the Northeast. I think folks are considering the effects of the sun on your body more and more. How are you going to build a canopy if you decided in favor?
> 
> Regards, Mike


I agree with Mike- I wouldn't have an open station tractor without a canopy. I do have the high dollar one as my OS tractor is the one I clear fence lines with which subjects ihe canopy to abuse. I just can't take the hours of full sun.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I wouldn't buy a scooter with out a canopy surly wouldn't buy a tractor with out one.
I hate Sun burnt ears.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

weatherman said:


> I sure love the American ingenuity. You probably don't get too many stares.


No... got the idea from "Farm Show" magazine, actually... LOTS of money-saving good ideas in there-- the ONLY ag-mag that I actually will pay for, and NO advertising in it whatsoever...

Don't get too many stares, just a lot of crap from my nephew... especially when I start ribbing him about putting a kiddie pool sunshade on his 1070 Case... I even found an orange kiddie pool that would match the paint, but he won't have it.

He fries to a crisp every spring during planting season spraying soybeans out there on that thing (only tractor on their farm without a cab). A kiddie pool would keep him cool and prevent sunburn, but he's obstinate...

Texas sun taught me the hard way to put a sunshade on the tractor of SOME type, be it the little square umbrellas, the "buggy top" folding umbrellas, or a kiddie pool... which is more durable than the umbrellas and DEFINITELY cheaper (at $10 for the pool and maybe $30 bucks worth of steel in the frame and piece of 1/4 inch plywood that reinforces the pool, plus an afternoon to weld it all together and install it on the tractor) than the $900 that the dealer wanted for an aluminum "topper shade", or even the $450-500 for the fiberglass "cool cap" type topper shades. The kiddie pool has a "skirt" when it's inverted on top of the bracket frame that basically shades you from the sides and the front and rear until JUST before sunset, keeping the sun out of my eyes until the last 20 minutes before sundown, basically... A NICE bonus that the aluminum or fiberglass "caps" or "shades" DON'T have... I've driven tractors with those on and you basically start cooking and have the sun in your face at least 2 hours before sundown, if not more...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I wouldn't buy a tractor without one. And if I did I would find a way to get one. My dad has to get little skin cancer things removed every year from years of tractor work without any shade. Even if for some odd reason you don't like it. Get one to save your health.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Teslan said:


> I wouldn't buy a tractor without one. And if I did I would find a way to get one. My dad has to get little skin cancer things removed every year from years of tractor work without any shade. Even if for some odd reason you don't like it. Get one to save your health.


For my own health, no question. Some people don't feel that way though otherwise we wouldn't see any open tractors ever sold. Just trying to get a grasp on actual dollar value difference.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> For my own health, no question. Some people don't feel that way though otherwise we wouldn't see any open tractors ever sold. Just trying to get a grasp on actual dollar value difference.


I haven't looked into the price of a canopy. If I bought a new tractor with rops I would put into the deal a canopy. I have no idea what they cost. Probably up to $1000. As for used I have never thought of using a kiddie pool.....But I guess whatever works. Or search for some after market canopy. $400 for the one mentioned above would be well worth it.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Teslan said:


> I haven't looked into the price of a canopy. If I bought a new tractor with rops I would put into the deal a canopy. I have no idea what they cost. Probably up to $1000. As for used I have never thought of using a kiddie pool.....But I guess whatever works. Or search for some after market canopy. $400 for the one mentioned above would be well worth it.


When I was thinking of getting an aluminum topper when we got our 5610S's with ROPS... bout choked when the dealer quoted me about $900 bucks! (This was close to 20 years ago, so you can imagine inflation!)

I get a Westendorf newsletter in my email somehow or another, probably from when I was looking at new loaders... they have a "cool caps" sale periodically, which is their fiberglass version of a topper cap kit to go on the ROPS.

The kiddie pool may be funny lookin', but it's cheap and holds up so long as the tractor is put in the "shop" (oversize carport) when not in use... before we got the carport, the plastic would dry out and crack easily after a year...

Had a buddy who installed a golf cart roof on his tractor-- worked pretty well... I still like the "skirt" on the kiddie pool-- blocks more sun later in the day, and more rain when I get caught out in a storm...

Later! OL J R


----------

